

Ask HN: Our startup won a month in SF - what should we do while we're there? - intuitionhq

Our startup (IntuitionHQ.com) was lucky enough to win BoosterSeat2011.com and so we are travelling from NZ to SF for a month to promote our startup.<p>We know a few people to meet up with while we are there, but we are a pretty blank slate, and looking to make the most of our time. Who should we meet, and what advice would you have for us to get the most value out of our trip?
======
Jun8
Have you applied for the Startup School (<http://startupschool.org/>)? This is
one event you shouldn't miss, if possible.

~~~
intuitionhq
I wish we could make it, but unfortunately we won't be there until early-mid
November. It looks like it would be really interesting though - lots of great
speakers.

Thanks for the suggestion.

